# Merge two cars together and you could get this



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Take one of these












and the roof of one of these or an MEV Marlin












and you get one of these 














or maybe this












or maybe this


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Those are very cool Rog! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

COOL!!! 
>Tom<


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Roger you thinking of doing those??? I'm so in if you are


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Nova Fastback!!! Has a Barracuda look to it, but that's just me...RM


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

There is a lot of history behind these Bill Thomas fastback Novas. Do it, Roger!

Rick V.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Merge two Cars Together and you could get this*

That is very cool a copy of the Bill Thomas fastback I am definitely up for one of those!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hilltop here is one for you


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

vaBcHRog said:


> Hilltop here is one for you


I'll have to show this to the boys!!! You know I like that scoop, liking the tubs too...Thanks, RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Randy, do you own a car without a hood scoop??


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Yeah, but can you match the rust?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Have you ever seen the salt trick for making rust


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I would buy one of those.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like the patina was clear coated. Hmm. ... And maybe a fiberglass front clip.


----------

